# Lighting 6700k or 10000k



## savinonv (Aug 30, 2009)

23 1/2 20

Hi everyone.

Im kind of new to the hobby and I need a little bit of help figuring out the right lighting system (budget wise) for my aquarium.

I have a 45 gallon tank 36 x 23 1/2 tall x 12 deep tank (the 23 inches tall is the overall measurement but from the water surface to the top of the substrate is actually 20 inches)
2 coralife compact fluorescent light 96 watts (1 with a 6500 k the other one 10000 k)
Yeast CO2 injector. 
Plants: Rotala macandra, Dwarf Acorus, HC, Anubia Nana, Ovalis.

I have the 6500k light on the front and the rotala is planted on the back of the tank. I'd added this lamp two weeks ago and the front part of the rotala is leaning forward and those steams are getting more redish color than the ones on the back. ANYONE can please give some advise on what to do about that?

THe lighting period is 10 hours (The 6700 is on just for 9 hours)
Here is a picture of the tank as of today.

Thanks in advance.
Victor


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi savinonv,

First of all I see this is your first post, welcome to APC! There is lots of great information here and friendly people to help if you need it. Glad you joined!

I have the same tank, 45 gallon tall. I run a DIY 1X96 watt AH Supply kit on it with a 6700K bulb. I run it 7 hours a day, split in two photoperiods and grow just about any plant I have tried except some of the groundcovers that require high lighting.

I suspect that the reason your Rotala is leaning toward the 6700K bulb is the 6700K has more light available in the spectrum that the plants can utilize than the 10000K. You might try swapping bulb positions and see how that works.


----------



## savinonv (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Roy,

Thank you so much for the info. I will try to switch the bulb and see what happens. 

You are right about this website..It's great for me...I had been reading a lot all day lol.

Take care and thank you!!!
Victor


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

If I am reading your post correctly and the 6700 is new and the 10000 is old the plant is being attracted to the new BRIGHTER light. CFs are usually only good for 1 year.

Coralife 6700K spectral output graph:









Coralife 10000K spectral output graph:









Plants use red and blue light to photosynthisis. Plants with red utilize more of the blue light as the red is being reflected.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

6700 seems to offer a little too much in the green spectrum for my tastes. I've been running 2 6700's and 2 10000's (39 watt T5HO bulbs) on a 125 and the reds of my Tiger Hygo. and Lotus Reds just seems to be drowned out. I've got the rest of the lighting on the way, and will add 2 more 10000's and a bulb called "pink", though I haven't the slightest idea what it's K-rating is. I've simply figured, through diving into all of the lighting discussions, that this will help balance things out, visually, once I get them going based on what I've heard from others who have tried this light.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

mudboots, why dont you try something lower like the europeans; more in the range of 4100 to 5000K.


----------



## savinonv (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you guys for the advice. I appreciated.

Victor


----------

